# Bowtech Allegiance 07 Cam Timing



## shadowbot3000 (Oct 23, 2006)

What I have done is quite straightforward:

1) forget about the dots
2) remember the mechanical draw stop position
3) remove the drawstop, so now when you draw back you hit one of the draw length module stops
4) if they don't hit your cables at the same time twist the correct cable till they do (this can take some tries)
5) reinstall the mechanical draw stop and/or reposition when needed


----------



## randerz111 (Jan 31, 2005)

I basically could do with info on how many dots should be showing , and how to get the cams back in time

how many dots ?
I have allegiance 2007. same problem


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

FORGET ABOUT THOSE DOTS!!!

1. Back the adjust. draw stop off.(Do not remove it)

2. With a draw wieght scale draw the bow till the mods. hit the cables.

3. If your off, twist/untwist accordingly(havn't got this mastered yet) untill both cables hit corresponding mods. @ exactly the same time.

4. Re-adjust the adjust. draw stop so that at full draw without the "o" ring fully compressed the cables are about 1/16th away from each module. This will ensure that when you come to full draw, the O ring on the draw stop will compress and allow the cables to barely touch the DL mods. @ the same time.

5. Next, check draw wieght and twist/untwist cables till draw wieght is achieved. I should also add that all this timing should take place with the limbs fully tight.

**I should also note that a draw board is highly reccomended to make sure that the proper draw length is achieved. I do not have one yet and have had very good results making sure that I am darn close to manufacturer specs., draw wieght is on and cams are synced. For me, nice tight groups out to 50yds. with field points as well as great arrow flight with fixed blade broadheads out to 50 is acceptable.


----------



## tcb247 (Mar 13, 2013)

shadowbot3000 said:


> What I have done is quite straightforward:
> 
> 
> 4) if they don't hit your cables at the same time twist the correct cable till they do (this can take some tries)



would the dots be the same after then adjustment?


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't know if this will help you I have a 2007 Tribute same poundage and draw length and I am showing 2 dots my bow shoots very well and brace and ata are in spec


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Both Cams 2 dots draw stop 4.6


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

See attached


----------

